# For anyone who has taken the test in the past and gotten the results back...



## ScissorMeTimbers (Jun 15, 2013)

I know they obviously include the scores but do they include what you put for the Lifestyles and Personality Questionnaire?

I was a bit more honest than usual (since I want the job) but I know my mom and pops are gonna go over the results with me when I get it, and I'm kind of afraid of them finding out that I roll past stop signs when nobody is watching me and that I tended to get into heated and argumentative discussions at college.

Can anyone offer their experiences?

Also, I hope everyone did well on the exam today (although I hope that I still did slightly better than them).

I wish you all the best!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

No fucking way. This has to be a joke


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

No. They don't break down the sections on how you scored, or a review of the questions, you get a score. That's it, a numerical value. I agree with mtc, if your parents are reviewing your tests, you have bigger problems than scoring well on the CS exam...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

ROFLCOPTER!!! Has to be fake, thx for the laugh.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mtc said:


> Seriously - you're 33yrs old and you'll be going over your scores with mom and dad?


Lol If he were 21, it'd still be shameful


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

ScissorMeTimbers said:


> but I know my mom and pops are gonna go over the results with me when I get it


If for some miracle you get on do you plan on having your parents proofread your written reports or call them from the scene of incidents asking for advice?

I call shenanigans... If it isn't God help us all.


----------



## FPFC2 (May 10, 2012)

You're stressing about those two sections? The MMPI isn't going to be a good time for you


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

Good thing they won't care about the weed use.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Scissors you have permission from mom and dad to post here? 

...and we're locked.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Do Mommy and Daddy still make you have their car back to them by midnight? Holy crap.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

